# Easter manicures, any plans on what you're nails will be wearing?



## e.lix.abeth. (Apr 19, 2011)

This is what mine will be, I'm waiting until Friday or Saturday to do them so I wont have a chance to chip them. I thought about stamping some butterfly's and flowers on them from the bundle monster plates, but I suck at layering stamps. Or maybe I will do some egg stripes with white.





L-R (All topped with China Glaze's White Cap)

CG - Oh How Street It Is,  OPI - What's With The Cattitude?,  CH - Laced Up, OPI - Who The Shrek Are You?, OPI - Rumple's Wiggin, Zoya - Caitlin. I wasn't sure which purple I was going to use, Going With OPI since it's more light and "easter eggish"


----------



## sanfran1948 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll be using my favorite Spring color, SH Salon 'Pick a Coral' which is a gorgeous color. I always get lots of comments (nice ones LOL) when I wear it. It's in the original square bottle. Just a straight up mani, this year.  Angel


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 20, 2011)

I will most likely do eggs and such on my nails. Still debating, but I'll probably film a tutorial.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll match my toes (CG Paper Chasing) and that's about it, i will only wear my polish for a couple days as my work doesn't accept polish on hands, so i'm not going to do something fancy.


----------



## MissFortune (Apr 21, 2011)

My favorite new polish right now is the Revlon Top Speed fast dry enamel colors, and I've got 7 different shades, from coral to grey to emerald green. It's an awesome polish, it literally dries in 5 minutes.. perfect for those of us who are impatient about drying time and worried about smudging, like me. And it really lasts, I've gone a week without chipping, no base or topcoat needed! I tried it at first for the color, and went back for the quick-drying formula, and more of the drool-worthy colors! A mix of pastels and neons for spring &amp; summer, and classics you should always have for when you just can't decide (classic red, black). My favorites for Easter would have to be Cloud (a lilac-baby blue hue), Peachy (a pigmented, true coral peach), Electric (neon bright yellow, goes on smooth and light), and Emerald (a deep true emerald green). At under $5/bottle you can't go wrong in trying out any if these colors, but I think I'll be doing Cloud on my toes and Emerald on my nails (i like a softer color on my feet) for the holiday. Target seems to have the best selection at one time for these polishes, so I'd recommend going there so you have a choice of the full range of the Revlon rainbow of polish there is to choose from! Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 21, 2011)

Im loving that Shrek color.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 21, 2011)

I will probably go for some pastel skittles with little eggy designs. Well, unless my nail muse decides on something else, but that is what I have planned so far lol


----------



## kayjay (Apr 21, 2011)

@Dalylah...Pastel skittles sounds really good. I might do this as well!


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 22, 2011)

I couldn't wait and did my easter manicure today:


----------



## kayjay (Apr 23, 2011)

@Morie...the design you did is very pretty!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 23, 2011)

Adri that is just too cute. I love it!


----------



## jeffie (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got my nails (and toenails) done Friday. With a little coaxing from my GF, I finally decided to get acrylic tips done. I love them! they are so pretty! I am currently wearing OPI Sonora Sunset which is a Rose shade. I did the same color on my toes also.

Happy Easter all!


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 24, 2011)

@kay, @jean; Thank you ladies!! &lt;3

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## kayjay (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm wearing Zoya Caitlin. Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## Diava (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my easter egg manicure:









This was created using Essie Spring Collection 2011 polishes, (you can click the pics if you'd like more info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )apologies for the shakiness, my right thumb hasn't healed up quite yet so this was really tricky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait to have my hand back to normal!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway happy easter all!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 24, 2011)

@Diava, really pretty mani. The colors and art look great!


----------

